# Correct The Avatar Of User Above You



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)

The avatar choice can be based on anything!

Examples:

@Heinrich Himmler 







@Iwasamwillbe 


 


@Y2K Baby 






@NARPASSWORD 


 


@Sword Fighter Super 


 


@Vrakks 






@Ratko_falco 






@NotAKitty 






@TowinKarz 






@FierceBrosnan





@HazamA ?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 24, 2018)

FREEZY-POP!!!!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## UE 558 (Aug 24, 2018)

Spoiler: AIDS


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## UE 558 (Aug 24, 2018)

Spoiler: Fat


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Ruin (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Douglas Reynholm (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Raging Capybara (Aug 24, 2018)

@hambeerlyingnreed


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 24, 2018)

Glad to see what you might do with mine.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## soy_king (Aug 24, 2018)

Vilnus Asuncion said:


> Glad to see what you might do with mine.






I've been wanting to do this for ages

EDIT: @Ron /pol/ I would change nothing, your avatar is perfect.


----------



## Vilnus Asuncion (Aug 24, 2018)

Glad to see what you might do with mine.


soy_king said:


> View attachment 526806
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for ages
> 
> EDIT: @Ron /pol/ I would change nothing, your avatar is perfect.


Love It, mah soyboy. I think I am going to change It.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Aug 24, 2018)

@ soyking

https://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/be...rgerking009.JPG?width=534&height=401&fit=crop

img is being a bitch so heres a url


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 24, 2018)

@Cokeisbetterthenpepsi



Spoiler


----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## BeanBidan (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## UE 558 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Pina Colada (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Beth (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Monolith (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 25, 2018)

Damn, beat me to it, well then


----------



## firestoopscience (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Tempest (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## FemalePresident (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Sundae (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## MemeGray (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## DazIsGay (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 26, 2018)

Could have posted Hugh Laurie and didn't. Disappointed.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Hammerstein (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Aug 31, 2018)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Monolith (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## ES 148 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## skiddlez (Sep 1, 2018)

I can't. I made it, so it is therefore perfect.


----------



## firestoopscience (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Monolith (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Zack the ripper (Sep 2, 2018)

sorry i only have MF DOOM pics on hand


----------



## HazamA (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 3, 2018)

I prefer your old avatar.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Sep 3, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> I prefer your old avatar.


Which one?


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Sep 3, 2018)

ICameToplaY said:


> View attachment 533992


I mostly relapse to that one after a few weeks of changing my avater several times


----------



## HazamA (Sep 4, 2018)

@ICameToplaY I prefer your old avatar too *; )
*


----------



## Teri-Teri (Sep 4, 2018)

HazamA said:


> @ICameToplaY I prefer your old avatar too *; )*



The cute "wiggle wiggle" Slark?


----------



## AF 802 (Sep 4, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 4, 2018)

Give Her The D said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 534265


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## HazamA (Sep 5, 2018)




----------

